# Greetings!



## SomethingWitty (May 20, 2016)

My name is Andrew and I am in love with storytelling. I have been stricken with this syndrome for as long as I care to recall.

I hale from a tiny farm-based community in Pennsylvania. Day to day, I observe far more Amish buggies cruising Main Street than motorized vehicles. If writers were as commonplace as John Deere equipment, I'd be set. But they are not. Feedback is beyond my reach.

That's not really true, I suppose. I have a network of friends and family that enjoy reading my work, and they often solicit me for more after they've read some of my efforts. But, herein lies the problem, they love me too much to see my shortcomings as a wordsmith. I am surrounded by the most caring and worst critics imaginable--_yes folks_.

If I were to launch a rancid air biscuit into my best bud's unwitting maw, I suspect he'd be shocked. But then, after a thoughtful pause, he'd probably say something like: "Wow! That was an amazing effort!" 

You see my problem. 

It's a lonely place between folks who can't praise me enough, and an email inbox full of rejection notifications.

I've come for honest feedback. I've come to earn thicker skin. I've come to emerge a better writer.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 20, 2016)

Hi, Andrew. Are you from around Lancaster? I had an aunt that lived up that way and I remember seeing a lot of Amish around there 

Anyway, this is the place to go to for feedback. Just remember you need ten valid posts anywhere except the word games and procrastination central before you can posts your works.

So in the meantime get involved in our discussions or maybe do a critique or two in the general prose or poetry areas. There's a lot you can do already here .

Once again, welcome


----------



## SomethingWitty (May 20, 2016)

Thank you for the warm welcome! 

I'm not near to Lancaster, but Pennsylvania in general is not lacking in Amish population.

I'm just dipping my toes into writingforums, and I find it pleasant. I'd be thrilled to lend my opinion!


----------



## aj47 (May 20, 2016)

Hello, and welcome to the WF community.  I totally understand not being able to coax a good critique from a family member.  I tend to be That Family Member who _does_ give critique and it's caused friction in my relationships, even with my husband.  The problem that many people have is separating the author from the work.  Sometimes it's the author who has the problem, and sometimes it's the person asked to critique.  In any case, you'll find plenty of folks here willing to give you honest feedback on your work.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Firemajic (May 20, 2016)

Hello Anderw, I love your intro! What kind of stories do you like to write?


----------



## aurora borealis (May 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forums. I hope you enjoy it here; there are plenty of people here who are amazing at critique and will be able to give you excellent feedback on your work.


----------



## SomethingWitty (May 20, 2016)

I've been on this forum for just about a day, and I'm sure I've learned more here than I have in the last year! I've never read any other "work in progress" besides my own, and it's exhilarating! And you guys are all so friendly and helpful!

Horror and the weird are my bread and butter, but I've dabbled in non-fiction. Short fiction feels like my home. My goal right now is to be published in a genre magazine. It's almost time for me to find out what it feels like to see my name printed in someone else's ink. 

But I have holes in my writing ability. I can _smell _them, I can _feel _them, I just can't _see _them. They hide under the words. I can't wait to post a short so you guys can help me hold the light. Maybe together we'll scare them from the shadows. Then, into the unknown.

Thank you all again! Your hospitality is much appreciated!


----------



## Miseo (May 20, 2016)

Salutations. I also like writing. I just never get to because life always keeps me elsewhere.


----------



## Requiems4robots (May 25, 2016)

Hi Andrew, I'm Ashes! I really liked your intro post, it was written very nicely. You seem to have a stellar vocabulary! I'm new here too, I just made an account actually so I've been poking around the other newbie threads to try to make some friends  I hope you get the constructive criticism you seek, and I'll keep an eye out for your works!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

